# Choosing Lores



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Some Mages are allowed to choose from any of the lores in the rulebook, plus the one in their armybook.

Looking at the HE lore, why would you pick a different lore? 
Do you have a favorite versus a specific opponent?

Also, in a tourney, do you have to pick one lore and stick with it, or can you choose a different one for each battle?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've heard of some that pick different lores for each battle, but that seems to me to be against the nature of the tourney. It's a fixed list, so suck it up and fix it.

The only army I have that has a choice in Lores is the Chaos Dwarfs. But, they are limited to Fire, Death, Metal, and Shadow. I keep toying with the idea of giving my Lvl4 General the Lore of Death, and the two Lvl2 Sorcerers the Lore of Fire, but have only played one game and gave them all the Lore of Fire just to get in some practice.

Honestly, I really liked it. Having so many direct damage spells ready to go off on the stupid skirmishers that my war machines can't really hurt was outstanding. A few lucky shots with the war machines on the hard troops and a few lucky spells on the soft troopers really gave me the edge against a 2nd Gen Slann list, lol.

Choosing spells will really depend on your army makeup, your most common opponents, and simple preference. Chaos Dwarfs are blunt, with hard basic troops and not a lot of finesse. Fire suits them well.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm of the same mind - stick to your list. I was just curious about what I may have to face - like some Empire player using the Lore of Metal against Dwarfs and the Lore of Light against Tomb Kings.

With HE, I am not sure why you would want to pick a different lore. Yes, you can go Dragon Mage and go Fire lore heavy, but with magic items like the Ring of Corin and Folariath's Robe combined with Vaul's Unmaking, they seem to be able to counter an opponent's magic items quite effectively. Doing so allows them the chance to cripple the ward saves and magic armor that could save opposing characters from the Speed of Asuryan. 
HEs can take a lot of points away simply with counter magic, then aggravate that by killing off a suddenly unprotected lord.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

With respect to both of you, the spells are not part of the list. The wizard chooses spells from a chosen lore but this is by no means fixed in the list.

Of course it would depend on the tournament in question but tournaments are competitive affairs after all.


----------



## Archangel41 (Mar 9, 2008)

Im a HE who use lore of the heavens more then High Magic. I choose it cause my Archamge just sits back by the bolt throwers and rains down lightning. Cause both lightning spells have unlimited range(just need line of sight) and there is an item to allow HE mages to choose their spells. Just grab it and lore of the heavens and your mage becomes one of the best artillery pieces in the game.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

That sounds like a viable alternative, Archangel41. Also take Second Sign of Amul and Celestial Shield.
May have to try combining that with a Dragon Mage.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

i like the lore of fire cos im an emp player and is suits my army


----------

